# Soloist Carbon useage



## roy harley (Oct 22, 2006)

How many people are using this frame for Time Trials or Road riding or both??

thanks


----------



## boysa (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm on a SLC-SL, and I'm using it for both road and TT. Can't speak for the Soloist Carbon, however, since I've never ridden the frame. What kind of info are you looking for?


----------



## roy harley (Oct 22, 2006)

boysa said:


> I'm on a SLC-SL, and I'm using it for both road and TT. Can't speak for the Soloist Carbon, however, since I've never ridden the frame. What kind of info are you looking for?


I just wanted to know what people are doing with their frames. I am interested in getting one for road riding only. Seems like it is this frame or the R3


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

I use mine as a bike...


----------



## roy harley (Oct 22, 2006)

bbgobie said:


> I use mine as a bike...


bbgobie you are so F*$Kin extreme! Careful you know what they say about buring the candle at both ends you silly carzy Mutha F*%#@r!!! Ride hard!


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

yeah man! i am!
You can be too! Go buy it and ride it!


----------



## Air23 (Sep 21, 2007)

bbgobie said:


> I use mine as a bike...


hi bbgobie.you said that you use your soloist as bike.please tell me is it comfort on long rides as small brevets 100miles???


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

I've never felt any bike is really uncomfortable. Some feel different, some seats can hurt your butt.

There's tons of opinions on the R3 vs Soloist here, or Soloist vs other bikes, and in general is it going to be as smooth as the smoothest bikes out there? Nope... Is it the harshest bike out there? Probably not.

I do a lot of mountain biking, and that's more my background so I don't mind some vibration or bumps on the road. So to me, its not a big deal. The cornering, turn-in, feel of the bike and engineering behind it was important for me.


----------

